# New toys



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

Just picked up a black stainless 1911 and a new ar I am the happiest man on the world


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Congrats.........*

thats very cool, ya got some pix of your new prides & joys ...? post 'em :smt023

And Welcome to the camp........


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

My cameras in the shop sould have it back in 2 weeks then I will post away.


----------

